# Starting a new HO racing club in Seymour WI.



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

On January 6th we are entertaining an idea to start an HO racing club at Doxbee’s Super Speedway located at Doxbee’s Banquet & Buffet, on County Truck C in Seymour Wisconsin. There will be a meeting at 5pm and a practice race after the meeting. The first official race will be on Jan. 13th more details will be forth coming after the Jan. 6th meeting. 
We currently have two tracks, the first being 8'L x 2 ½’W, 4 lane road coarse. This track was built for the Boy Scouts. We had over 45 Scouts from two troops build and paint the AW T-jet kits, they had a blast. The t-jets worked very well on this small track. The other track is 16'L x 4'W, 6 lane oval, and is built for speed. Both tracks are computerize. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Vern----- I'll be there since I'm out of the hospital and looking to race. I should be able to walk decent by then. Let me know if you need any help reaching the old gang of racing from Tom's and the Weinstein shoe store group.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

That would be great since I dont have their numbers, just let them know it will start out pretty basic until we get the kids up to speed
Thanks


----------

